# Fin de contrat difficile



## nana34 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
assistante maternelle depuis 10 ans ,je me trouve devant un PE qui ne comprends rien pour une fin de contrat. Contrat pour une fratrie (1 qui rentre à l'école en sept et un bebe d'1 an ) .
La maman a demandé à etre mutée sur notre village (nouveau venu depuis 4 mois) elle est AVS . 
Il était prévu qu'à la rentrée ,elle m'amenerai le grand pour le repas et le dodo à la maison .
debut  juillet ,elle m'annonce qu'elle est mutée sur une autre commune et que je dois aller chercher le grand à l'école avec son autre enfant + 2 autres accueillis . 
Les 2 autres partent ou arrivent certains jours à 11 h 45 ou midi ,je lui dit pas possible ,elle me dit les autres n'ont qu'à décalé leurs arrivées ou départs(et qui payent ?) 
Elle me renvoie un message 3 jours après pour me demander   si j'ai vu avec les autres parents,je lui réponds non et que je n'ai pas de voitures donc aller à l'école par pluie,vent froid avec les autres pas questions et qu'elle trouve une solution pour m'amener le grand ou on arrete le ou les contrats .Plus de nouvelles,je renvoie un message 8 jours après pour savoir quoi faire toujours rien et vendredi texto ,elle arrete le contrat du petit aujourd'hui,le grand s'est arreté tout seul (car il rentre à l'école???) et qu'elle vient chercher les affaires.
Je lui dit non ,je travaille ,j'attends de vos nouvelles depuis 15 j ,qe je ne suis pas à sa disposition et que je préfère un recommandé pour les 2 contrats .
Elle me réponds qu'elle va me denoncer à la puer car elle veut faire une remise en main propre .
Je lui réponds avec plaisir pour la puer mais je veux un recommandé. 
Depuis vendredi rien et ce matin , recommandé ou elle note suite à votre message du 13,je vais faire une fin de contrat ,le contrat s'arrete le 5 aout.
Je lui renvoie un message disant que sa lettre n'est pas légale et que le préavis demarre à la présentation de la lettre et qu'il n'y a aucune mentions légales dans son courrier et que j'attends un autre courrier conforme ou les contrats courrent toujours
Elle me demande si je vais l'embetez longtemps et qu'elle me plains (je ne sais pas qui est le plus à plaindre )
Je n'ai pas répondu
Excusez moi pour la tartine mais qu'en pensez vous . Merci d'avance


----------



## Titine15 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je pense que c'est une chieuse et que vous avez raison
Bon courage


----------



## zabeth 1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
comme Titine15, et vous êtes mal barrée...
et en plus "elle me dit les autres n'ont qu'à décalé leurs arrivées ou départs" ! Non mais oh, vous n'êtes pas à sa disposition et les autres parents employeurs non plus. 
En tout cas, vous avez raison, ne pas vous laisser faire.
BON COURAGE !!!


----------



## zabeth 1 (26 Juillet 2022)

"Elle me demande si je vais l'embêtez longtemps et qu'elle me plains (je ne sais pas qui est le plus à plaindre )"
Ca c'est le pompon !!! 
En tout cas, bon débarras...


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Effectivement vous devez avoir certaines informations sur le courrier de fin de contrat 

Nom et prénom de l'enfant 
Le motif : licenciement 
Préavis effectué ou non
La durée du préavis 
Vous êtes en droit de refuser la remise en mains propres 

Vôtre préavis débute à compter de la 1ère présentation du courrier par la poste et non à la date d'écriture ou d'envoi


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Par contre ce n'est pas parce que le grand rentre à l'école que le contrat prend automatiquement fin
Elle doit y mettre fin également en respectant la procédure de licenciement 

Préavis de 15 jours ou 1 mois


----------



## Nantaise (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, quelle situation! Grrrr bon courage à vous!


----------



## nana34 (26 Juillet 2022)

Je suis tombée sur du lourd, j'attends le solde de tout compte car pour elle,elle ne me dois que le préavis ,pas de cp ( car elle mettait 2.5 j tout les mois sur Pajemploi sans argent en plus bien sûr), ni régularisation.(4 mois de contrat) . Ça va être compliqué. Mais ça fait du bien de vous lire. Merci


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Vous auriez dû bien lui expliquer le principe de la lettre recommandée et du préavis. Heureusement que vous lui demandez de faire dans les règles elle pensait vous jeter comme un kleenex. C'est elle qui est a plaindre ça va lui coûter un deuxième recommandé pourvu que ce soit le bon??! 
Bon courage!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage nana34 car je sens que ça va être bien compliqué cette fin de contrat ☹️


----------



## Nantaise (26 Juillet 2022)

Une fois j’avais un contrat sur 44 semaines pendant 1 an, et le parent à coché sur chaque BS le CP 2,5 sans payé bien sur, mais en fin juin j’étais payée comme il faut pour mes congés. Pour moi c’était difficile de demander mes d’argents mais “ on à vérifié ensemble “.


----------



## zabeth 1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Je relis votre message, et en effet, comme le fait remarquer Assmatzam, :
"Par contre ce n'est pas parce que le grand rentre à l'école que le contrat prend automatiquement fin"

elle vous licencie pour quel enfant ? le 2 ou juste le BB ? Car si juste le BB, le contrat pour le grand court toujours. faites attention à ça !


----------



## nana34 (26 Juillet 2022)

Non les 2 mais pour elle, le contrat du grand s'est arrêté de lui même car il rentre à l'école. Je lui ai bien précisé que la lettre devait être pour les 2 contrats.


----------



## zabeth 1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Ah oui elle est grave si en effet elle pensait que le contrat s'arrêtait de lui même. Du coup , elle doit être "furieuse" car continue de vous payer alors que c'est elle qui est dans son tort. 
Au moins, elle fait la lettre pour les 2.
J'espère pour vous qu'elle vous paiera bien tout ce qu'elle vous doit.


----------



## Assmat56 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, perso, je lui enverrais un recommandé lui rappelant ses obligations d'employeur, listant tous les documents à fournir, les sommes à verser, précisant que la date de remise de tout cela sera celle qui correspond à la fin des contrats suivant l'envoi de se lettre de démission conforme à la CCN. J'avertirais que passé un délai raisonnable, sans documents conformes, se seront les prud'hommes qui se chargeront de lui faire respecter ses obligations. Et qu'en attendant, les contrats sont toujours en cours.


----------



## Chahatoa (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Vous êtes déjà plus que patiente et sympa. Moi lors de fratrie je demande deux recommandés différents car deux contrats, un per enfant.


----------

